# Seeking Players, Stevenage UK



## melanikus (Nov 6, 2010)

Our regular gaming group based in the Stevenage/Letchworth area of the UK is looking to get one or two more regular players.  We recently had a departure from our group and one or two of our members have shift work making their attendance irregular.  We would prefer gamers to be 20+, but any age will be welcome as long as they have a mature attitude.

At the moment we are playing a campaign of Corporation, but we usually play D&D (versions 2 to 4) , White Wolf games, Call of Cthulhu and a huge number of others.  We are open to playing just about anything.

Let me know if you are interested and available.


----------



## Zantose (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi Melanikus,

I'm in Stevenage and looking for a regular D&D 3.5 campaign to play in, along with a friend. When/where do you usually play?

On another note, do you know of, or attend, the Stevenage Games Club?


----------



## melanikus (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi Zantose,

We usually game at members houses in the Stevenage/Hitchin/Letchworth area.  Usually we game once per week, although the nights tend to change as various members work shifts.

At the moment we are playing Corporation (a futuristic cyber punk style game but working for the corporations) , but this is due to end shortly after the new year.  We are currently discussing what to play after this, with D&D 3.5/Pathfinder being a distinct possibility.

If you are interested, you are welcome to come along to a gaming session and see if you enjoy it.  Just drop me a private message with some contact details and I'll get in touch.

I have heard of the Stevenage Games Club (their website almost game me a virus), as yet I have not made contact as I prefer to keep things a little informal.  I may check it out though.


----------

